
Facebook's Latin American Boss Arrested in Brazil - dkasper
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/facebooks-latin-american-boss-arrested-brazil-37306895
======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11204253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11204253)

